# check engine light on after installing subs



## 4wheelhigh (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello i dont know if this is the right location for my question but, earlier today i installed a 12 inch Blaupunkt sub and 250 watt amp in the trunk of my friends 2000 sentra and and after doing so her check engine light came on and she said that on her way home the check engine light went off but so did her gauge cluster lights but only them, all the other lights work just fine. I think it started cause i disconnected the battery to hook up the amp but now we dont know what to do to fix this. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 04newser (Jun 10, 2005)

*check engine light after sub install*

when you installed the amp, did you run the blue remote wire directly off the head unit, or did you tap into a fuse in the fusepanel? Some people will put the remote wire into a fuse so that the amp comes on with the key.. This works, but if the amp goes into protection mode, you wont be able to turn the radio off to reset it, you would need to turn the key off and then back on.. If you did put the remote into the fuse, its possible that you taped into the gauge cluster fuse???


----------



## 4wheelhigh (Jun 9, 2005)

04newser said:


> when you installed the amp, did you run the blue remote wire directly off the head unit, or did you tap into a fuse in the fusepanel? Some people will put the remote wire into a fuse so that the amp comes on with the key.. This works, but if the amp goes into protection mode, you wont be able to turn the radio off to reset it, you would need to turn the key off and then back on.. If you did put the remote into the fuse, its possible that you taped into the gauge cluster fuse???



No i connected it directly to the head unit like the directions said to do.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

dependant on the year model (96 and up advice here) then you can go to your local auto parts store (autozone, ect.) and have them toss there code reader on it, then the light should go out and you can find out what triggered it in the first place, as for older stuff there are two pins you can jump with a paper clip and watch the CE light and depending on how it flashes then you read the code that way and it resets the CE light... hope that helps


----------

